# My planted tanks!



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, I just cleaned out all of my tanks today, so I thought I might as well show them off! 

*M Tank*
5 gallon, filtered & heated (80*)
1 Male Betta (Miller)
3 Amano shrimp
Java Moss
Amazon Sword
Moneywort
Marimo moss ball


M Tank by Callie Dee, on Flickr

*F Tank*
5 gallon, filtered & heated (80*)
1 Female betta (April)
2 female fancy guppies (Bubbles & Terra)
2 female feeder guppies (Hannah & Flo)
2 Ghost shrimp
1 amano shrimp
Amazon Sword
Java Moss
Java Ferm
Mario Moss balls


F Tank by Callie Dee, on Flickr


*D Tank*
~1.5 Gallon, heated (76*)
1 Ghost Shrimp
Marimo moss balls
Windelov java fern
Coming soon: Red Cherry Shrimps!


D Tank by Callie Dee, on Flickr

Some of you might be concerned about my F Tank being over stocked, but I have yet to have any problems. The fish get along great (surprisingly April doesn't other anyone!) and the water is changed at least 30% weekly. I have yet to encounter an issue 

Hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

whooooa, i really like your style! it's simple yet gorgeous. and i'm suuuuuuuper jealous of your java moss; it's so green and lush!


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

wow, those are lovely! your moneywort is growing in a really interesting way, it looks like bamboo- i wish mine was as nice! what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys  

Raye, I find it funny that you say that because I had so many issues with it when I first started off. It would die off slowly, but now it's growing like weeds. I had to tie it back down to the driftwood because it was taking over the tank!

Muchumouse, I use 25w clear bulbs. I used to have the 15w ones, but they weren't enough for the plants.


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

Pascale said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Raye, I find it funny that you say that because I had so many issues with it when I first started off. It would die off slowly, but now it's growing like weeds. I had to tie it back down to the driftwood because it was taking over the tank!


Did you do anything special to it to make it bounce back? Mine is slowly dying off and I don't know what else to do. I've tried upping the lighting, putting it in less light, dosing ferts, etc and nothing's really worked. Java moss is supposed to be easy to grow, but I'm seriously struggling here, haha.


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

It's surprising that such an easy plant seems to be causing so much trouble for a lot of people! I changed the lighting, from 15w to 25w, dosed small amounts of ferts and anchored it to the driftwood. I had it floating before (quite a few months ago) and it wasn't growing at all. 

This is M tank back in February, you can see the java moss wasn't thriving very well. The amazon swords survived, but are much smaller now because I had to trim them down quite a bit. 


tank by Callie Dee, on Flickr


----------



## Lucubration (Jul 7, 2013)

I really do like your tanks. I'd be wary of putting cherries in with a ghost shrimp, though; I've heard lots of stories that start with "a ghost shrimp and a cherry shrimp swim into a bowl" and end with shrimp-on-shrimp violence.


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, Lucubration! I didn't plan on leaving the ghostie in with the cherries, but now it's for sure not going to happen. He'll be joining his brothers in F Tank when the cherries arrive


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

We've got some RCS!


Shrimp by Callie Dee, on Flickr


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love the way you scape your tanks!


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

Pascale said:


> It's surprising that such an easy plant seems to be causing so much trouble for a lot of people! I changed the lighting, from 15w to 25w, dosed small amounts of ferts and anchored it to the driftwood. I had it floating before (quite a few months ago) and it wasn't growing at all.
> 
> This is M tank back in February, you can see the java moss wasn't thriving very well. The amazon swords survived, but are much smaller now because I had to trim them down quite a bit.


That still looks better than mine looks now. I'm just gonna toss mine out and live vicariously through you and your moss.


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Thought I might share some close ups of the shrimps now that they've settled in and brightened up. The round tank really is a pain in the behind, for both cleaning and taking pictures. Does anyone know of a place that ships aquariums to canada for a decent price? I'm looking into replacing the bowl for a 2-3 gallon tank.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

Very clean, which is refreshing and totally feel your style. I love live plants but I don't like the cluttered overgrown look.


----------

